# Natural Air Conditioning



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone out there has a underground pipe system that they use to cool there home during the summer? I have seen them and would like to find more information on them. I think I have a good set up to use this for my home since its mostly underground but can get somewhat humid it the summer here in southeastern Ohio. Any information would be a great start.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Air conditioning is overrated, as ALL our ancestors have lived without it until about 40 years ago.

The amount of labor and resources it would take to be comfortable as we see it in the modern era is unobtainable

Just get used to sweating, it has been done before


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I think any SHTF comfort items would be well worth the time and labor it takes to obtain it. 
You need to remember when TSHTF You will have what you have and that's all your going to have 
for quite some time. And if it is something you can use now that will help you save money go for it.
Spend the savings on stuff you are going to need.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If humidity is high you need to lower it to cool off. The lower the humidity the cooler you will feel.
Example 20% humidity in the dessert at night at 70 degrees is darn cold to a human.
It is the high humidity that makes you uncomfortable


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Air conditioning is overrated, as ALL our ancestors have lived without it until about 40 years ago.
> 
> The amount of labor and resources it would take to be comfortable as we see it in the modern era is unobtainable
> 
> Just get used to sweating, it has been done before


With you being from Montana, you have probably never had to deal with a very hot summer. Sure it gets HOT here but the humidity isn't bad so it's nothing like other parts of the country. Things have changed a lot over the years and made a lot of harder things easier. I bet you use quite a bit of those things to make your life easier. Why don't you just quit using a tractor and go back to an old plow or use your feet or a buckboard for transportation instead of a truck!? It's been done before!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I places like Florida, A/C is pretty necessary. It gets over 100 degrees at times in the summer. Sure, people lived here without it before, but the life expectancy was 45 back then too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I places like Florida, A/C is pretty necessary. It gets over 100 degrees at times in the summer. Sure, people lived here without it before, but the life expectancy was 45 back then too.


I know what ya mean. Sure it gets over 100 out west. But when the humidity is 30% it is bearable. Down south when it is 85 deg and 80-100% humidity is just NASTY.. So when it is 90-100deg and 70-100% humidity, it is almost unbearable. Our power was out for several weeks a few summers ago in Fl. It was lik e85 for a LOW at night so even night time was a mother. You would hop into a shower several times a day just to bring down your body temp or go somewhere in your vehicle to use the AC.. I got to where I would soak sheets in water and hang them in the windows. When the wind blew, it cooled it a little more int he house. I even rigged a styrofoam cooler. I cut a few holes in the side near the top of it. Put ice in the bottom half and then put a solar powered fan on top blowing inward. The air was cooled by the ice inside and blown out the side holes. I have seen a few videos on Youtube since then but I didn't know about them till afterward.. Put the cooler/jerry rigged ac next to the bed and it was comfortable at night..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Something like this..


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

To begin with, I saw a History channel program on the 10 top inventions that have increased the life expectancy of humans. One of the top 10 was AIR CONDITIONING. Correct me if I am wrong, but are you talking about Geo-Thermal? Here in Illinois they use it to both heat and cool homes. They bury the pipes under the frost line where the temperature remains somewhat constant, somewhere in mid to the upper 60's I believe, so the pipes under ground ends up being somewhere near that temperature. Put a fan unit on some solar panels and there you go. The biggest problem is the if you live on a small lot in town you may not have enough land for the pipes.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Some I've read about were called "Earth Tubes". It was suggested that in humid area's like where I am in Mississippi, it would not be very effective, and could have a problem with mold in the pipes. I say Fooey! 
You do need a down hill slope, and as much pipe as possible. If you don't have much room, you might want to do loops instead of a straight run.
We plan on trying it and will run about 150-200ft of pipe, possibly through the pond.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of you remember the under dash car AC's that you loaded up with ICE Uncle had one in his car.
Humidity kills you even with AC. The AC works some what by reducing humidity . If it is 80 degrees an 20% Humidity you would be very comfortable.
Make it 60% humidity it get unconformable quick.
Now 130-140 is hot no madder what, but the below 20% humidity in the dessert is what made it liveable.
If you get a chance in a place where it is HOT and low humidity about 20% Try this. Take a bottle of water place it in a cotton sock, wet the sock and hang it up as the sock dries wet it again. Then drink the water. It will be cold. The evaporation cools the water. Try it at 50% humidity it don't work.
Summer if it is 80 out side basement is about 60. seldom see it get above 65 after a long hot spell.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Some of you remember the under dash car AC's that you loaded up with ICE Uncle had one in his car.
> Humidity kills you even with AC. The AC works some what by reducing humidity . If it is 80 degrees an 20% Humidity you would be very comfortable.
> Make it 60% humidity it get unconformable quick.
> Now 130-140 is hot no madder what, but the below 20% humidity in the dessert is what made it liveable.
> ...


I never thought about that. Good advice. We're planning on putting a "clean out" by the house, and could easily place a bag of ice there. Of course dried ice would last longer. Food for thought, thanks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was amazed the first time I spent time in the desert. 90 or 95 is perfectly comfortable, especially in the shade, while anything over about 80 in Minnesota and I am dying because of the humidity.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Walmart.....you buy the air conditioner on the hottest days, then when it gets cool you return it back to Walmart for a full refund, Costco, Canadian tire, they all have the same return policy, time to start abusing the corporations.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Walmart.....you buy the air conditioner on the hottest days, then when it gets cool you return it back to Walmart for a full refund, Costco, Canadian tire, they all have the same return policy, time to start abusing the corporations.


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I places like Florida, A/C is pretty necessary. It gets over 100 degrees at times in the summer. Sure, people lived here without it before, but the life expectancy was 45 back then too.


Actually, I moved to south Florida from Wisconsin and I can't stand a/c. I got a window shaker and sometimes use it, but mostly it stays off. Don't need it, Don't care to get used to it, It's just there for others that come over and have gotten soft from their a/c or central air at home. Really want to get stay comfortable in the heat? A little cardio goes a long way. Sweat? Yes. Die from heat exhaustion? Not even close.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

For natural air conditioning, you can have a wind tube, which funnels in wind through a specialised tube which can then be further pushed by a fan through the house/room. It costs significantly less than an AirCon to buy, but it costs significantly more to install as it has to go through the roof of the house and into each room.

I saw it on Canadian Dragons Den a while back.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


It's not exactly "Natural" air conditioning, It's "Naturally" abusing the corporations

We don't typically get weather past 25c with no more than 70% humidity, so for the days it does exceed, it's almost too much to deal with, A good friend of mine will go to walmart or whatever, buy an air conditioner, use it for the hottest days and then when the hot spell is done, he returns it for full refund....cause it "Doesn't work rite" or something!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> With you being from Montana, you have probably never had to deal with a very hot summer. Sure it gets HOT here but the humidity isn't bad so it's nothing like other parts of the country. Things have changed a lot over the years and made a lot of harder things easier. I bet you use quite a bit of those things to make your life easier. Why don't you just quit using a tractor and go back to an old plow or use your feet or a buckboard for transportation instead of a truck!? It's been done before!


Sorry for my late reply Beach Cowboy

But my point is true even if you live in a hot humid climate

I have spent time in 109 degree temperatures and did it in a M1 tank where you don't really want to know how hot it was inside the tank.

Spending energy to the point that you don't have to sweat is energy that is wasted, I don't care where you live and what climate you come from, if you live there you can live without air conditioning

I had hoped that we could talk on a post about a time that modern convieniences are obsolete, but I guess I am wrong, or am I?


----------

